# Haunted Radio (06/21/17)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Hauntcon, The Bates Motel, Knott's Scary Farm, Emma Crawford Coffin Race, Living Dead Dolls, Stranger Things, The Twilight Zone, and more!!

Then, we review the 1981 slasher, 'The Burning' and then the Freak brings you the tale about a couple after being stuck at the top of the Empire State Building, discovers they are perhaps the last people on Earth. All of this and more on the June 21 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

